# Do you toke when you have the flu?



## wmmeyer (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, Flu season is upon us.  Ya know the drill: headache, fever, nausea, diarrhea, runny nose, coughing, muscle and joint aches.  Myself, I just felt too rotten the past couple days to blaze up.  Have you tried taking a toke when ya have the flu?  Did it make you feel better or worse?  Simple poll for this time of year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry you're sick.

When I have the flu, smoking is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Put a couple buds in your chicken soap. Smoke couch lock buds they help you sleep more.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like to smoke a heavy indica when I am sick, helps me sleep and relax !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 16, 2009)

MJ has a well documented reputation as an anti-nausea agent


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 16, 2009)

I have lucked out and not caught the flu in quite some time, and I'm sure sorry you got it man.

No, I don't do much but drink gallons of water and sleep until it's past.

I buy a cart load of chicken broth (Swansons) and pretty much exist on it.

My Doc told me to add a bunch of Tofu to the broth and let it sit for 24 hours, and when I did, it tasted great and did make me feel like I had more energy. Tofu is pure protein and the broth gives you a load of water.

I also added a bunch of seaweed to it. I eat that all the time now. It's really good!

*Get well soon, man!!!!*


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

I smoke whenever I am sick. the one time I cut back I had a sinus issue and couldnt smell and or taste the smoke...really took a lot of pleasure out of it. At this point I would use the vapor if I had a cold. And please dont let others smoke after you if you are sick...


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2009)

Got to say NO, smoking *and* coughing are not gonna happen when I am sick.  Caughing yes.....Smoking no.

I got my flu shot, anyone else got theirs yet?  Almost two months early, doc said do it NOW, so I didnt wait till November.  Doc can be kinda forceful at times, other times, I cant hardly hear him.

Peace, and Hope You are feeling better wm.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

when I feel queasy I smoke..everytime.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

I get my flu shot in october...TC  did you get the swine flu shot too?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ive never had a flu shot, and never will !    I maintain my health very well with my nutritional intake and natural herbs. I dont trust whats in those vaccinations by any means !


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh chris...there is probably more chemicals in the average bag of processed food than in the shot..or in our cleaners,.or in the spray on every item we buy to rpevent fire..and so on. since I started the flu shots I havent gotten it. thank god. last time I got it I ended up in the hospital, lost 24 pounds and felt like dying. I'll take the chemicals and eat cucumbers to clean my system afterwards.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 16, 2009)

*From the CDC (Center for Disease Control)*

The "flu shot"  an inactivated vaccine (containing killed virus) that is given with a needle, usually in the arm. The flu shot is approved for use in people older than 6 months, including healthy people and people with chronic medical conditions.

The nasal-spray flu vaccine  a vaccine made with live, weakened flu viruses that do not cause the flu (sometimes called LAIV for "live attenuated influenza vaccine" or FluMist®). LAIV (FluMist®) is approved for use in healthy* people 2-49 years of age who are not pregnant.

Each seasonal influenza vaccine contains three influenza viruses-one A (H3N2) virus, one regular seasonal A (H1N1) virus (not the 2009 H1N1 virus), and one B virus. 

The viruses in the vaccine change each year based on international surveillance and scientists' estimations about which types and strains of viruses will circulate in a given year. 

About 2 weeks after vaccination, antibodies that provide protection against influenza virus infection develop in the body.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 16, 2009)

> I smoke whenever I am sick. the one time I cut back I had a sinus issue and couldnt smell and or taste the smoke...really took a lot of pleasure out of it. At this point I would use the vapor if I had a cold. And please dont let others smoke after you if you are sick...


 ditto for me, havin teh flu an smokin is one thing but when ya got a serious head cold an smoke... ahhh heck thats nuts imo. miserable already coughin an sneezin etc cuz teh cold an puff puff on top it..  i dont like it when got cold tho.


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, everyone.  Gives me some reason to feel like living again.  The chicken broth with tofu in it sounded good.  Unfortunately, I didn't have either in the house, and ain't no way I'm gonna try a run to the grocer.  But I did survive on Ramen for a day.  I think the way I was feeling was due to the fever.  Already kinda outta my head a little, and the thought of getting high just didn't sound right.  

But I'm good to go this morning.  I took a couple small tokes to start out the day, and later got a craving for brats and sauerkraut.  Smelled inviting while I was cooking it, tasted just right going down, and actually stayed down.  I think I'll live.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 17, 2009)

shoot you must be ok to eat that...


----------

